# Mac iBook G3.. any good?



## sloweye (Oct 22, 2010)

Is a iBook G3 worth a second look at the right price?

Thats it really.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 3, 2011)

The Apple computers are somewhat top of the line computers since they have a full software suite and integrated appeal for users, but they are more expensive than the PC. I guess that if you had enough cash than there is no reason not to use Apple, even for small business requirements, however nobody who is trained in technology is going to use Apple.

It is probably more of a question of software than anything. Make sure that you have the latest versions of Apple's product line, and if the hardware is capable, than that works. It is a great looking desktop. I saw one a couple of years ago at an Apple store. The have it set up for people to enjoy, and get hooked because if you learn how to use their software than you can create what you need to.

I'm sure it makes more sense if you can discover some niche like music or photography, etc. Than Apple is a good answer obviously.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 4, 2011)

It really comes down to what you want to do with it. More and more front line programs are insisting they won't run except on the Intel chip (the _G3 was power PC), OS-X is compulsory (even though mine has a full OS9 operating system, and I can boot up in a mode that needs half the RAM to run right.

Do you get the programmes with it, and are they the ones you need? If so, and the price is right (it should be less than a quarter of what it was new) and you're not into video translation (a quarter the speed of a modern) 3D animation (you'll die of old age waiting for the rendering) or heavy duty multitrack recording, it's a nice, friendly little computer, that I'd have been happy to stay with if it weren't that newer, better, faster programs needed more RAM, more speed, more microprocessors…


----------



## sloweye (Feb 4, 2011)

Blimy, this was an old thread. I never bothered with it in the end on the promise of a tip top Mac desktop which never came


----------

